# Moms who buried their angels..



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

Alexis passed in May of last yr...here headstone is still not out at her gravesite. Does it take this long? We called and complained in November and they finally looked up our file and claimed the lady who was working back in May, got fired and the headstone was never ordered! And that they are putting a rush on it and it should be here in January... I'm getting really upset ...and we are going up there (to the funeral home) Monday. How do we confront these folks without getting "unlady like" and emotional? I'm pissed off..








:


----------



## queencarr (Nov 19, 2001)

Ours took 9+ months, but it was mainly due to cold weather. Or dd was buried in Indiana at the end of August, we ordered the headstone sometime in September or so, and it took IIR about 8 weeks to carve. They were able to set the foundation for it, but after they do that it has to cure for a bit, and then it got too cold for them to able to mount it properly, so they had to wait until Spring. If weather is a factor to set it, they may not "rush" to carve it since they can't set it anyway. But, there is no reason, cold or not, that it shouldn't have been done last summer except their error. I would be polite but firm and insist that it be done by X date, or you will file a complaint with the BBB. Maybe even go so far as to contact the local news business complaint line for a tearjerker news story? I am so sorry you are dealing with this--I remember how disheartened I was when Sam's had to wait, and that was just bad luck, not someone being incompetant and insensitive. It made dh frantic that it was not laid the whole time, even more than me. Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## StacieM (Oct 13, 2006)

I would be furious to find out that it's not there because it was never ordered! I hope it gets there soon so that your baby can be properly honored.


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

I'd be beyond furious! DS died in late April and his headstone was on his grave within a month, as soon as the ground had settled enough.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Our baby was cremated, but my grandmother died back in June and her headstone took forever as well. I don't remember what the issue was.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

Thanx for all your responses. The lady who I talked to was real nice. She said they try to get the babies out there asap as its hard to lose someone in the beginning, especially a baby...
I'm still mad, though...they don't call to give you any info or anything. WE have to call them instead...

Frustrating


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Wow...Ryland's funeral was September 10th and his headstone was in place before Halloween of that year (so about 6 weeks later). I thought that was a long time--I'm sorry your baby's is taking so long.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this frustrating experience! As if it isn't enough to have to bury your baby, you're now dealing with incompetence!









FWIW, I wouldn't expect anything to happen as far as them getting the headstone placed until spring or early summer. We ordered Reagan's in November of '05 and it wasn't set until April. But, that was fine b/c we were told ahead of time that that would be the case.


----------



## blaqpearl (Nov 16, 2006)

I was told that it would take 6-8 weeks so it should be almost done. Hopefully no issues will arise.


----------



## Frankiesmom (Nov 26, 2006)

I lost Frankie in October and they told me that it will take about 2 to 3 months for the headstone to be made and then they said that they couldn't place it in the ground until the ground thawed. So I won't have mine in place until May at the earliest. Hope you get everything figured out!!


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

I was supposed to go, but sunk into a depression. Started thinking about her, and just broke down. So I haven't went yet. I don't want to just send my husband as he has no backbone when it comes down to business matters.
I'm just wayyyy too emotional to deal with them! But we are planning to go Saturday morning...I'm trying to get my emotions in check before then.







:


----------



## Ben's Mommy (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh, I'm so sorry mama!







It took a few months to get Ben's stone but then it took even longer for them to set it. I had to ride them constantly to get it put in. And they couldn't site weather excuses either! We ended up putting in our own grass/sod too since they obviously weren't in any hurry. I do think they need to compensate you in some way for their error! Be strong with them.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Oh man, get unladylike and unprofessional, this is your BABY. You have every right. I did. They tried to put the wrong picture on Emma's headstone. Yeah, it was a different baby!!! I called and was not nice about it. Sadly, sometimes that is the only way to get through to these people. Let them see your grief adn see how hard this is for you. I think that they just are so used to their jobs that they forget that we have just buried our babies.


----------

